# Taxes Are Done!



## JimDawson (Apr 15, 2016)

My taxes are finally done.


I think it's time to celebrate with an adult beverage


----------



## francist (Apr 15, 2016)

Lucky dog. Believe it or not, I'm resorting to cutting the grass instead of working on mine!

-frank


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 15, 2016)

I didn't have to file taxes this year.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Apr 15, 2016)

I got my refunds 2 weeks ago.  LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 15, 2016)

Mine too...all i need is the 10 g to send those &^^$##%&^*&*^& ers


----------



## strantor (Apr 15, 2016)

I filed first week of FEB. Still no refund. The IRS tells me I was a victim of identity fraud last year. Someone else filed a return using my name and SSN. And it wasn't even my fault. IRS sent me a letter saying that THEIR system had been breached and my SSN had been compromised, and then used to file a fraudulent return.

Last year I couldn't file electronically; I had to send my return in by mail to a special fraud prevention team of the IRS . This year supposedly I could efile but they still withheld my refund. I'm pretty ****** about it. It's the first time in a long time that I'm getting something back, and I want my money.

Their incompetence led to a compromise of my identity which was bad enough. Now their incompetence is resulting in me being forced to extend to them an interest free loan with no committed payback date. And when I call them, they seem like they don't want to talk to me. Or at least that's the impression I get from being repeatedly hung up on after waiting 45+ minutes on hold.

I spent 3 hours today trying to talk to someone at the IRS about my refund. after the 3rd time I was hung up on, I started generating a new call to the IRS every 15min from multiple phones. I would call with my phone, wait 15 min queue, then call again from my wife's phone, wait 15min then call from my work phone, and 15 min after that I was going to call from Skype, but I finally got someone who didn't hang up on me. Unfortunately she didn't have any intelligent answers for me other than the issue should be resolved by April 25th. She couldn't tell me exactly why I had been flagged, exactly what I could do to speed things up, or how much they were going to pay me in interest since they've been sitting on my money.


What a bunch of @$!#&*@! $ buffoons. I don't know how anybody can go to work at a place like the IRS. And I don't know how anybody can to work each day with no intention of doing anything at all worth while.

Oh by the way, if you need to call the IRS and talk to a person, they make it intentionally very difficult to do so. There are menus nested within menus nested within menus nested within menus. All of the hundreds of possible menu number combinations lead to a dead end (and even the IRS automaton hangs up on you) except for one. If you need to talk to a human, here is the only combination I've found that works (and if you listen to the prompts, you'll notice that it has absolutely nothing to do with checking the status of a 2 month delayed refund - it's that well hidden) : 1, 2, 1, 4, 2 ... enter SSN ... then do not reply to any of the numerical choices given, simply wait, and eventually you'll be transferred to a call queue to speak with a human.

(But remember, it is essential to get at least 2 phones in the queue, because 2 out 3 calls mysteriously end after 45 minutes on hold, within the first 2 minutes of talking to a human)


----------



## David S (Apr 15, 2016)

Canada here.  My bride and I are doing our taxes tomorrow at 0900.

Will let you know if I will be able to buy some new tools....or sigh have to auction some off.

Stay tuned.

David


----------



## fixit (Apr 15, 2016)

I got my $ 297 back & added $300 to it & got a month's Supply of ASACOL for the wife. Sure happy to have Rx insurance.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 17, 2016)

fixit said:


> I got my $ 297 back & added $300 to it & got a month's Supply of ASACOL for the wife. Sure happy to have Rx insurance.



That's a tad better than the $800 deductible I have to pay for my Oricna infusion each month!  Thank you Obama!

And I don't get any of it back at the end of the year since my daughter claims me on her income tax.  She's self employed and with all the deductions she had still have to pay in over 7K in taxes!


----------



## David S (Apr 17, 2016)

We have pension income splitting here.  Without it I had to pay $1400, and my wife got back $2900.  With splitting I get BACK $1500 and she got back $2700, for a net gain of $2800.  Got to love it when stuff works out.

David


----------



## wawoodman (Apr 17, 2016)

We lost about half a million (really) in the housing crash. We'll never have to pay taxes again. But we still have to file.


----------

